# [SOLVED] Fps drop when plugged in



## FreshJell0 (Jan 22, 2014)

Hi. I have a HP Pavilion 17.3" Laptop Computer - AMD Elite Quad-Core A8-5550M 4GB DDR3 750GB Hard Drive.
when playing any game on it and i plug in the charger, the fps drops considerably. For example, when playing league of legends, i get around a solid 50 fps. when i plug in the charger, it drops to about 20-30 fps. I am almost positive that it has nothing to do with the power management settings, as i have spent a lot of time messing around with those options and have had no results. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Thank you.


----------



## nagol68 (Jan 21, 2014)

*Re: Fps drop when plugged in*

Hi, I know you said you messed around with Power Management settings, but I had a issue like this on a older laptop of mine and it turned out to be the Eco Management. For some reason when it was enabled it would try to charge faster or something and slow the laptop down. So by disabling it and then deleting the program ended the problem! Good luck!


----------



## FreshJell0 (Jan 22, 2014)

*Re: Fps drop when plugged in*

I actually solved the issue, it turns out it was something called AMD VISION CONTROL CENTER entering the processors into "Turbo Mode" whenever i plugged in the charger. I disabled it, and that did the trick. Though i don't know why entering "Turbo Mode" would slow it down... you'd think it would speed it up . But anyway, thanks for the help!


----------



## nagol68 (Jan 21, 2014)

*Re: Fps drop when plugged in*



FreshJell0 said:


> I actually solved the issue, it turns out it was something called AMD VISION CONTROL CENTER entering the processors into "Turbo Mode" whenever i plugged in the charger. I disabled it, and that did the trick. Though i don't know why entering "Turbo Mode" would slow it down... you'd think it would speed it up . But anyway, thanks for the help!


That is strange. No problem!


----------

